# What is your rating of the Oberon case?



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting one.  I already have one for K2 and one for DX; however, I am worried that the added weight will be a problem with the iPad.  I would love to hear your thoughts on this.  
I am sort of on the fence because the only design they are currently offering for the iPad that I like is one I already have.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm worried the iPad is too heavy for the Oberon to really act as a stand... Love to hear different.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine definately stands.  I don't use it that way much at all, but it does work.  I've "stood" it up on a marble countertop and a wrought iron table top, never on wood.  Maybe wood could be more slippery?


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I love mine.  I have creek bed maple in sable and it's beautiful.  It is heavier and if I was caring it in a backpack or bag I would defiantly notice the weight.  But it stays home and doesn't travel with me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the Oberon, based on my Kindle cover, adds a bit to the weight of the iPad.  However, the way I use my iPad, typically on a stand or flat on the table, the weight wouldn't matter.  

I haven't seen one in person, but they are designed to be upright or landscape, I believe, and we have members who have them (for example akagriff & sixnsolid) who can talk more about that.

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

It stands very well.. check out the video on the website that shows you how it works and I like it better then the Medge I had because I can adjust the stand width.. the Medge platform for my Ipad was hit or miss.. and its GORGEOUS.. I have had several people stop and ask me about it


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I love mine; I bought the purple Roof of Heaven the day they released them, and as soon as I got it traded it out for my Apple Case; let me start by saying I was pretty happy with the Apple Case, but was over the moon when I was able to get the purple Oberon; 
the added weight is a bit of an issue, especially in comparison to the Apple Case, but the Oberon cover is so lovely, it's an acceptable trade-off; I carry it almost everywhere with me in my handbag, and the weight of the case isn't a deterrent. It's also very protective;
On the video, Oberon shows that you can just fold the front cover back and have it at a typing angle, but as I suspected, over time, the weight of the iPad flattens that angle a little (just as with time, it becomes easier to fold the Oberon Kindle case back more easily, the leather just becomes more supple.)
For me, this isn't a problem; I rarely use it like that; sometimes at work, I use it with the linen string attachment they devised, which puts it at a really good angle for reading and "thumb typing".
However, when I type on my iPad, I almost always use my bluetooth keyboard, especially if it's more than a few words. I often prop my iPad up on whatever is handy; sometimes I use my Levenger stand with it, but not often.
The case is absolutely beautiful, and I get compliments on it all the time; I think the way they designed propping it up is ingenious, but other than the gorgeous leather work, and a superb product, the actual design of angling it different ways is definitely "no-frills" ( I hope that makes sense).


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone.  I am most worried about it being heavy when reading on it or holding it while playing with it.  I decided to go ahead and order an Oberon.  It was a tough decision to pick one.  I already have the Roof of Heaven and would have loved the hummingbirds or the peacock one.  So, I was disappointed that they did not have those.  The design I ultimately picked was the Celtic Hounds in Chocolate.  I look forward to seeing it.  It shipped tonight   

I hope I will like it.  

So far I have the following:

Purple Roof of Heaven for K2.  This is my favorite one 
Raven (?) in Navy for DX.  I love this one too but have decided for my iPad case I would like the design on front and back!  
Peacock Large Journal in Sky Blue.  I really love this one but do not journal much so I don't play with it much!  This design is AWESOME though 
Avenue of Trees in the lighter green Large Journal.  I really hate this one and gave it to my husband.  On all of the pictures I see on here and on the website it looks amazing, as if you are walking into the woods.  Mine has really light etching and does not look like you are entering the woods.  I have always thought that my copy of this was rushed...   So, I do worry that my new one will be disappointing.  I hope not since the other 3 are amazing   

By the way, my husband does like the green Avenue of Trees.  He has not seen the pics online and I will not show them to him because he might then feel as I do about it   

So, I can't wait to get it...I love my apple case but it gets so dirty and the sharp edges are starting to be annoying.  Also, I have never worried about my Kindles in their cases.  They just seem so safe in Oberons.  
I plan to still use my incase neoprene sleeve with the Oberon but we will see how I feel once I have it.    

So, that was a long post!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

jaspertyler,
I know what you mean about the design on the Avenue of Trees.  I just bought the Avenue of Trees Oberon Tote Bag in saddle.  It was really a disappointment after seeing the design on their site and catalog.  So here I am doing the same thing I had to do with my Oberon red Gingko Kindle DX cover.  Sitting here using fine point black Sharpie pens filling in the "black" background.  I swear that is what they must have done to their demo bags before taking pictures.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sad to hear yours is like that too!  

I should get my celtic hounds on Wednesday


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

I got the Bold Celtic in black and am very satisfied. It’s a little heavy but I’ve had no problems making it stand. I typically let it rest on something (lap) when I’m reading but I feel it does a great job of protecting the iPad. I highly recommend getting one if you can afford it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

dcom said:


> I got the Bold Celtic in black and am very satisfied. It's a little heavy but I've had no problems making it stand. I typically let it rest on something (lap) when I'm reading but I feel it does a great job of protecting the iPad. I highly recommend getting one if you can afford it.


What is your experience with typing with the case folded back> Does it work well?


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

corkyb said:


> What is your experience with typing with the case folded back> Does it work well?


I haven't had trouble with that. I don't use the string to hold the cover back like you would if you wanted it to stand to watch a video but folding it back and resting it on my lap makes it very easy to type on.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is a link to a nice review of the Oberon Designs iPad cover in red leather with the dragon design.

http://www.gadgetoid.com/2010/07/20/oberon-design-leather-artisan-ipad-case-review/

Best Wishes!


----------

